# how many routers does one need?



## DennisCB (Dec 14, 2011)

o.k. I've only been on this forum for about a week I've been playing with my router(s) and have come to the conclusion that you just can't have too many routers. my ancient Craftsman is working pretty good for the sign making job. the new Ryobi 1 and 1/2 horsepower is o.k. but I need to buy an insert so it will hold template bushings so now I'm looking at a Bosch kit with both fixed and plunge bases plus it has 1/2 and 1/4 collets. so if I go for that will I have all of the routers that I'll ever need?


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

A router table usually calls for a 3 1/2 hp router, if you intend to get one. Although I put a 2 1/4 hp milwaukee in mine. That's simply because I will never use one of those big, 3" diameter bits designed for panel raising.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

DennisCB said:


> o.k. I've only been on this forum for about a week I've been playing with my router(s) and have come to the conclusion that you just can't have too many routers. my ancient Craftsman is working pretty good for the sign making job. the new Ryobi 1 and 1/2 horsepower is o.k. but I need to buy an insert so it will hold template bushings so now I'm looking at a Bosch kit with both fixed and plunge bases plus it has 1/2 and 1/4 collets. so if I go for that will I have all of the routers that I'll ever need?


Many do just fine with one router. Having more routers means you can dedicate some to certain task's which makes some setup's easier. More just gives you more convenience that is available to you. I have about 20 different routers now.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dennis, Lowes is selling the Bosch 1617EVSPK for $179. Mine have been trouble free for over 10 years.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would say at least 2 so that you can leave one in the router table and have one for handheld use at the same time. Also if you need to leave a bit in one for a certain setup and you will have another for other jobs. You already have 2 mid size so I would go for at least 2hp+. You definitely need one plunge.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

i'm with Chuck on this. I am getting a router for my table because I am tired of switching my router between the table and freehand work. If you don't mind the switching, one dual=base router will do.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Can't have two many routers , for me it's one router per. 10 bits.or so .LOL hahahahaha

===


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can't have two many routers , for me it's one router per. 10 bits.or so .LOL hahahahaha
> 
> ===


Listen to Bob...or don't. ROTFLMAO

I listened to him and now have a router(s) dedicated to each jig or fixture in my shop. 3 for my dovetail jig (2 for dovetails and one for box joints), 1 for my router table, 1 for my pantograph, 1 for my Woodhaven planer, 1 for a plunge base, 1 for fixed base, 1 trim router and my Dremel tool that I use as a router for small work. The Dremel has an adjustable fixed base, plunge base and a table with adjustable fence and will have an adjustable lift once I get the parts from Amazon to complete the lift. 

Maybe Bob is right after all...You can't have too many routers. I wonder now if a person can have too many Dremel Tools? Could it be I need to buy 3 more to have for the 2 bases and table?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ,

One in ten, eh?? How many bits ya got there, BJ?? One thousand, two thousand?? :lol::lol::dance3::dance3::lol::lol:

I should talk.. this from a guy who has only 8 routers and a 25 bit to one router ratio or so... :no::no::no:

Dennis,

Seriously, I have fairly recently had 5 routers set up for one coffee table I was making. When I made a mistake (who, me??) on one of the last pieces and needed to remake it, it was really handy to have the three routers previously used in the earlier cuts on that piece still set up to the right depth.

It let me quickly recover, minimizing the frustration of my mistake.

Jim



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can't have two many routers , for me it's one router per. 10 bits.or so .LOL hahahahaha
> 
> ===


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I don't know any more  but it must be over 100 bits or so I lost count LOL but like I always say you can't have to many routers LOL and it's true 

I did dig up your post on the Kreg table I hope you don't mind, you and your son did a great job on them  just like your checker board cutting board, I'm not a big fan of the wood cutting board but let's not go to that spot right now 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/26072-coffee-table-shelf-bankers-drawers.html

I'm sure 30 years from now ,you and your son will look back at what you did as a team and it will put a smile on your chin and his  and just think it was just because of the router(s) you have..

PS that was a great How-To video on the the cutting board, Thanks..
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/butcher-block-cutting-board/

===



BigJimAK said:


> BJ,
> 
> One in ten, eh?? How many bits ya got there, BJ?? One thousand, two thousand?? :lol::lol::dance3::dance3::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## troutnut (Sep 5, 2011)

It depends on who is asking the question. If it is the wife, the answer is "just one more honey.":lol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

And a great come back is and how many shoes do you have Dear.. ??? my sweet centipede LOL ,that come back will let you have a good night sleep on the couch for sure  with your own blankie. 


===


----------



## bubason (Dec 20, 2011)

So being new to router tables and having several router from past corian work I have a question about hp for routers, specifically the Porter cable 1.5 hp router.
I will be using the 3.125 hp for big operations but since I have a couple extra 1.5 routers I was going to mount one each on a kreg insert and use them individually for one set each of the stile and rail bits.
Does anyone know if they are strong enough for this. They are 10 amp and turn at 23000 rpm.
Thanks Richard in Colorado


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Richard

Yes the PC will do the job but you may want to pickup speed control box for them you don't need or want to run them at 23,000 rpm's more like 10,000 rpm's one should do the job you don't need two one will do the job just fine, in fact one should use if you are using a matched set of S & R bits..

Router Speed Control
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/catalog/page03.pdf

No need to put out a ton of money for a matched set of bits.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3pc-15-Stra...643233450?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20befd6eaa

P.S. I'm in Denver just down the hill on 285

I don't total agree with the way he makes his ,it's just one way 
here's just 3 things I don't agree with , no ear protection and no push blocks for the router table  and the way he makes his door parts..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk8VfzrRb_Y

===



krpntr said:


> So being new to router tables and having several router from past corian work I have a question about hp for routers, specifically the Porter cable 1.5 hp router.
> I will be using the 3.125 hp for big operations but since I have a couple extra 1.5 routers I was going to mount one each on a kreg insert and use them individually for one set each of the stile and rail bits.
> Does anyone know if they are strong enough for this. They are 10 amp and turn at 23000 rpm.
> Thanks Richard in Colorado


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

The answer is "the next one".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## DennisCB (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for the info on how many routers. I've had my eye on the Bosch 1617EVSPK. I'll probably have to sneak it into the house like I did my puppy when I was a kid.

as for the sign making. I finally figured out how to attach the template bushing to the Craftsman router but no idea how to use the jig that holds the letters, so borrowing from other info I just taped the letters to my board.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm too cost conscious, I guess. I have two PC895s - one in the table, and one for hand-held. Personally, I'm not a subscriber to the need for a 3-1/2hp in the table, as most of the time we're shaping an edge or at-most doing a half-inch dado. The big guns are for one-pass raised panels - and even these can, or perhaps should, be done with a heavy first pass, then a final pass to clean the final edge. Given their weight in-the-table, their much higher cost - I've never seen the justification for the 3+ hp machines. Having said this, I have perhaps 15 router jigs, all which allow me to either affix or push against a hard-edge - my one handheld does fine - again, just my way of doing things, and it's not for everyone. I have my ridiculum, as well - a Festool Domino - while a great tool, is certainly an inordinately expensive biscuit joiner. Happy Holidays, and safe woodworking.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

One can do, but a busy woodworker might use 2 or 3.
Are you rich, hate setup, cutter changes and depth of cut hassles?
Then 5 or 10!
I have focused my studies of machining wood, plastic and metal on the router machine.
As such, I have >15. Too many? It is if they don't perform well and many of them are so obnoxious I rarely use them. More on this.


----------



## troutnut (Sep 5, 2011)

Mike said:


> Dennis, Lowes is selling the Bosch 1617EVSPK for $179. Mine have been trouble free for over 10 years.


I do lust for that Bosch router. 

Any woodworking tool company that puts beautiful wooden handles like Bosch put on a router gets 2 thumbs up from me.


----------



## theexpozay (Oct 4, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can't have two many routers , for me it's one router per. 10 bits.or so .LOL hahahahaha
> 
> ===


you are a bad bad man and a horrible influence.....


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Most people start with one router that was given to them or purchased in haste without knowing a good router from an average router. This router is usually missing the 1/2" collet capability and may be a plunge router with only limited depth setting capability but it works well enough for the user to learn basic routing and also learn what he wants in his next router. If he is serious about woodworking this usually results in him buying his second router which has the features that he has discovered is missing from his first one. Some time later he decides to put this router in a router table and then grows tired of putting it in and taking it out of the table and his first router is too limited in capability for his needs, so he buys another router. Then he discovers that he really needs a big heavy duty router in his router table, so he buys a 3 1/2 hp one. Then he discovers trim routers and likes how small and light they are so he just has to have one. 
I have 8 routers now and will likely buy my next one within the next 3 months. I really like the new DeWalt 611. It's a good choice to fill the need for a small light router that has more power than a trim router. (This is a sickness that has no antidote, if you are a serious woodworker).

Charley


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

CharleyL said:


> (This is a sickness that has no antidote, if you are a serious woodworker).
> 
> Charley


Well, there's a truthfull statement if I ever heard one!! Someone else here once pointed out that "there ain't no 12 step program" for this either.


----------

